# VW ipod Adapater- Anything better



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

I have a OEM adapter and don't get it
Anything that is easier/
Thanks


_Modified by AZV6 at 8:32 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: VW ipod Adapater- Anything better (AZV6)*

Here is an awesome solution for you:
DICE i-VW-R
Offers direct control from iPod when set to iPod mode. Still allows control through headunit/steering wheel even if you don't intend to use it. Supports 5V USB charging on the brand new iPod models (and also previous firewire charging). Let me know if you have further questions!


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: VW ipod Adapater- Anything better ([email protected])*

Little more than I am willing to spend and the one from enfig is much better. I can control it from the ipod, nothing fancy.

I have single DIN deck and CD player and I am not willing to try another system that controls through the VW head unit.
What makes yours better or different than VW's? 

_Modified by AZV6 at 2:00 PM 11-26-2008_

_Modified by AZV6 at 2:01 PM 11-26-2008_


_Modified by AZV6 at 2:03 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: VW ipod Adapater- Anything better (AZV6)*

VW has some better factory head units, but they are mainly sold outside the USA-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...:1123
the other option is Alpine and some of the other radio manufacturers make ipod ready head units. Which offer scrolling text and other options.


----------



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: VW ipod Adapater- Anything better (woofie2)*

Harmon Kardon drive and play. 20-30 on ebay. They were over produced and are now being thrown out with the trash...


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: VW ipod Adapater- Anything better (woofie2)*

Always something better in another country, even mexico.


----------

